# Does anybody know of any "shows" were you can purchase insects



## Lalaland (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't love ordering insects off of the internet and I was wondering if there are any insect shows in Indiana where you can learn about/buy insects and various things thanks for any info you may have

-LaLa


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 7, 2017)

@Lalaland Nope.  

At best if you attend one of the reptile events you'll see some arachnid species, some cricket and cockroach feeders, and that is about it besides the reptiles. Occasionally some of the more common/popular mantids (Ghosts and Orchids) will be available at nearby larger shows in Chicago, or Detroit; however, even then it tends to be one or two sellers that only bring some when requested as mantid keepers are so few in numbers.

The mantid hobby primarily exists from online sellers, and capturing the few wild native species yourself locally (or perhaps collected during a trip).


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 7, 2017)

That's just sad   all the bug people in Indiana should get together breeders enthusiasts it would be the BEST THING EVER well we can dream lol It would be very convenient considering Indianapolis is in the middle of the state and it's the capital..sigh I live in rural Indiana not any bug people by me


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 7, 2017)

@CosbyArt


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 7, 2017)

@Lalaland Sounds like it would be good, however, with only 5 of us in Indiana that I know it wouldn't be worth even meeting somewhere for a car boot type sale.

Well at least in the rural area you should find more mantids, and have access to some bee keepers for some real honey for your mantids. I live in Bedford myself, and have to travel 25 miles (Bloomington) to buy anything more than crickets for my pets.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 7, 2017)

THATS AWESOME half of my family lives there!! What a  coincidence !! I live 2 hours away:/ I get along with my family that lives there very well. I just order things off of the internet:/ @CosbyArt


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes I have a friend that keeps bees. How do you feed your mantis honey?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Yes I have a friend that keeps bees. How do you feed your mantis honey?


I use a toothpick. Very small quantity.  Their weekly treat on Fridays.  Also gives me face time with each one to really see how they are doing other than visual in habitat.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks! @Zeppy44


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 8, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> THATS AWESOME half of my family lives there!! What a  coincidence !! I live 2 hours away:/ I get along with my family that lives there very well. I just order things off of the internet:/ @CosbyArt


Ha, that is a coincidence.  Well if your ever around here visiting family you are welcome to stop in, perhaps we could collect some local mantids - beats the internet as it is amazing to find them in the wild (but of course there are just a few species in Indiana, I only find Stagmomantis carolina and Tenodera sinensis).

Yeah the internet is the only way for most species, and makes it easier to find them (wrapped inside a box lol).


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 8, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> I don't love ordering insects off of the internet and I was wondering if there are any insect shows in Indiana where you can learn about/buy insects and various things thanks for any info you may have
> 
> -LaLa


At many reptile conventions there are arachnids, millipedes and centipedes (available) along with uncommonly mantids and some insects (roaches). Those typically happen at some different state.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes there are very few species in Indiana and I am very interested/intrigued by large insects and we don't have many around here:/ besides wolf spiders they can get quite large. @CosbyArt also there is a reptile convention at the state fair like 6 times a year and I've heard that they have some things such as what @kevinswhither mentioned.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

@KevinsWither


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh but maybe not in Indiana :/


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

I still may check it out admission is only 5 bucks


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 8, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Yes there are very few species in Indiana and I am very interested/intrigued by large insects and we don't have many around here:/ besides wolf spiders they can get quite large. @CosbyArt also there is a reptile convention at the state fair like 6 times a year and I've heard that they have some things such as what @kevinswhither mentioned.


The Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis) is one of the largest mantids, coming in at 4.3". Wolf spiders are great (my post/photos about them), and I still have some pets left currently (Tigrosa helluo and Pardosa sp.).  

Yes some of the things I have heard/read/seen of at the shows, and actually listed above in my very first response...  Although a post about reptile shows on the other side of the US isn't of help regarding the ones here in Indiana.



Lalaland said:


> Oh but maybe not in Indiana :/


Correct, your best shot is nearby cities as mentioned (my first response again). I'm not sure if you missed that post or what as it seems everything just keeps repeating lol.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry I tend to get side tracked and forget :/ ADD problems if too many things are going on up top I will most certainly forget or get distracted even if said info is right in front of my face lol I appreciate your time (and patience) @CosbyArt


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 8, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Sorry I tend to get side tracked and forget :/ ADD problems if too many things are going on up top I will most certainly forget or get distracted even if said info is right in front of my face lol I appreciate your time (and patience) @CosbyArt


Ah okay, no problem I was just curious what I missed.  Either way in the end it is bummer the answer isn't a yes they are found at the shows in Indiana.

Speaking of the shows, here are some links to the bigger ones in Indiana - the Indiana Reptile Breeders Expo, Indiana Reptile Expo, and the Midwest Reptile Show.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks! I'll have to check those out I was aware of the Midwest expo but not of the others thanks. it does really suck that we don't have an insect show or something :/ oh well we can hope! @CosbyArt


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 9, 2017)

It is funny, here on the East coast, mantises have been showing up more and more at reptile shows. There are several regular sellers at the shows that are closest to me (sometimes that still means 2 hours away).


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 9, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> It is funny, here on the East coast, mantises have been showing up more and more at reptile shows. There are several regular sellers at the shows that are closest to me (sometimes that still means 2 hours away).


Perhaps that will eventually start carrying over to the shows around here as well.  I'll have to keep a closer eye on them to see if anything does. Nice to know it is more common at other shows, have you found any good deals or mantids you couldn't pass up yet?


----------

